# Crypts on Rocks and Wood?



## Acro

Are there any crypts that don't need substrate, that can root onto rocks and/or wood the way Anubias, Java Ferns, and Bucephalandra do?


----------



## Patriot100%

I don't believe so.


----------



## bsantucci

I don't think any crypts can, but you may want to check out Hygro Pinnatifida. That will root and grow on anything and has a nice look, semi similar to crypts.


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor

If you can find a nook/cranny in the wood, stuff it with substrate and put a little cryptlett there. It will take off.


----------



## serenityfate1

They're root feeders


----------



## Acro

Hygro Pinnatifida is a good plant, had some not too long ago. 

I love the term "cryptlett" lol

I am aware that they are root feeders, but sometimes there are exceptions from a group of plants. Just like Hygro Pinnatifida, as every other Hygro I know of, grows in substrate.

Thanks for the replies you 4!


----------



## denske

Give it a shot, ive had crypts grow even just floating in water. These are cryptocoryne hudouri grown on dragon stone, roots were completely above the substrate.


----------



## Acro

Very cool, that's exciting! Thank you for posting denske!


----------



## TropTrea

This probably depends a lot on the species of Crypt you have. I know that I had no luck trying to grow them when they were not in the substrate.


----------



## Acro

I agree that it will depend on the species. What species did you try TropTrea?

I did a little research and it seems that the company Tropica has luck rooting Cryptocoryne petchii to lava rock. Check it out here:
http://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Cryptocorynebeckettii'Petchii'(108AYLS)/4561
and here:
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/blog/2014/03/cryptocoryne-petchii-grown-on-lava-rock.html


----------



## sebas

It is possible, take a look at this:

http://www.uruguayenelacuarista.com/Articulo.asp?Id=95&Query=18 &Indice=1

http://www.uruguayenelacuarista.com/Articulo.asp?Id=108&Query=18 &Indice=1


----------



## Acro

Fantastic information! Thanks for posting sebas!


----------

